# Profile pictures



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Just noticed that the pictures I had in my profile are gone.

Did they all get deleted at some point? Haven't been on here for a while.

Ta


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The site got upgraded a few months back so stuff got lost then I'd assume.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bugger - thanks Smitch


----------

